# First time out with the x67c!



## Got-One (Apr 19, 2003)

ih772 said:


> Did you have the transducer in the same hole as your lure?


I ran the x67c in the hole and in the one next to the lure (5 fow) without seeing the lure. I was able to see the lure from 10 fow and deeper.


----------



## Got-One (Apr 19, 2003)

wally-eye said:


> Turn off the AUTO SENSITIVITY and run it manually and then you'll see your bait fine........


I'll try that the next time out...Thanks.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Got-One said:


> I'll try that the next time out...Thanks.



As thedude posted usually running your sensitivity and depth range MANUALLY will always be better as you can fine tune them to pick up a fish fart...:lol:


----------



## Got-One (Apr 19, 2003)

thedude said:


> usually don't get very good pingback on < 3 feet because the cone angle is too narrow... your jig has to be almost directly under the transducer.
> 
> Also - if you had it in graph mode, you would've seen the fish come up and take your bait.  Fish on the outside of the cone will start as a thin black line... as the get closer or bigger they will go from dark to light (yellow).
> 
> turn off the auto-depth and auto-sensitivity. Manually set the depth and then adjust the sensitivity just so you can see you jig at the depth you want to fish. I use the dual/zoom view so i can watch the full water column as well as focus on the portion i'm fishing. Also set you ping speed to the 100%


Good tips...thanks. I've been using the x67c on the nose of my bass boat and love it. Never had to use it in summer shallow water to see a lure like I want to while on the ice.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

Got-One said:


> Good tips...thanks. I've been using the x67c on the nose of my bass boat and love it. Never had to use it in summer shallow water to see a lure like I want to while on the ice.


i actually bought the trolling motor puck so i could put it on my boat also...does its job up there... like it a lot better for ice fishing though.




> I ran the x67c in the hole and in the one next to the lure (5 fow) without seeing the lure. I was able to see the lure from 10 fow and deeper.


probably just far enough outside of the sonar cone that it would only pick it up deeper where the cone is wider. Try it in the same hole.. you won't be sorry.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Got-One said:


> I ran the x67c in the hole and in the one next to the lure (5 fow) without seeing the lure. I was able to see the lure from 10 fow and deeper.


I'm sorry, I'm a little tired and having a bit of a hard time understanding what you're saying.

Are you saying you had one hole for your lure and a serarate hole for your transducer?

If that's what you had going on, you weren't inside the sonar cone with your lure. The cone will be very narrow in that depth, so you need to have your lure and transducer in the same hole when fishing that shallow. When you get it set up correctly you can see your lure and fish as shallow as 3' before surface clutter starts to obscure the sonar signal.


----------



## Cedar River FinAddict (Oct 31, 2008)

I think once you start playing around with the chart mode you'll see the benefits.

Adjustments before you hit the ice:

Chart and ping speed to 100%.
Surface clarity off and noise rejection off or low.
Autosensitivity off
Auto depth off

Adjustments on the ice:
1. Set the upper and lower depths limits depending on your depth. I primarily target walleye and like to see the bottom 10 - 12 feet. 
2. Adjust sensitivity up until lure can be easily seen. I typically am in the high 80's to low 90's.
3. Adjust colorline so that the lure is just starting to turn blue. When a decent sized fish comes in it will usually show some red.
4. If getting any interference you'll have to turn noise rejection on. Start at low and work your way to high as needed. You'll have to adjust your sensitivity after each increase. In extreme cases of interference try playing with your ping speed also.

I've spent alot of time on the ice with my x67c since they first came out 6 or 7 years ago. I still play with adjustments on it whenever the bite is slow to try and get it more dialed in. This season I upgraded to a 522 and am looking forward to getting it out on the ice. 

Good Luck-


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Cedar River FinAddict said:


> I think once you start playing around with the chart mode you'll see the benefits.
> 
> Adjustments before you hit the ice:
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike, that's exactly the same things I'm doing.


----------



## Got-One (Apr 19, 2003)

ih772 said:


> I'm sorry, I'm a little tired and having a bit of a hard time understanding what you're saying.
> 
> Are you saying you had one hole for your lure and a serarate hole for your transducer?
> 
> If that's what you had going on, you weren't inside the sonar cone with your lure. The cone will be very narrow in that depth, so you need to have your lure and transducer in the same hole when fishing that shallow. When you get it set up correctly you can see your lure and fish as shallow as 3' before surface clutter starts to obscure the sonar signal.


Yes, and in the same hole.



Cedar River FinAddict said:


> I think once you start playing around with the chart mode you'll see the benefits.
> 
> Adjustments before you hit the ice:
> 
> ...


Good tips, also. Looks like I need to spend some more time making these adjustments.


----------



## XXXdisel77 (Dec 16, 2004)

jlcrss said:


> I'll second the camera. I thought it was more of a novelty but I quickly learned its bennefits. Its nice to see the fish reacting to the bait and when the fish is biting. Many times the fish had the bait but I could never feel it. Anyway enjoy your gadgets you'll love them.


A friend of mine says the same thing about the camera. He said he just watches his bait and when it disappears he sets the hook and many times he would not even know that he had a bite. I think all the electronics are wonderful and each have their own place in fishing. I still love my vex and wouldn't leave home without it.


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

Did anyone else read the tech head article in F+W icefishing mag were the "pro" was dogging on lcd displays because of lag.:rant: 

Def wasn't using a Lowrance, or his brain has lag.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't listen to what the pro's have to say about equipment and takle. They're paid to push their sponsors' line of equipment.


----------



## Captain Happy (Mar 17, 2002)

Cedar River FinAddict said:


> I think once you start playing around with the chart mode you'll see the benefits.
> 
> Adjustments before you hit the ice:
> 
> ...


Yikes, this is why I have a vex


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Captain Happy said:


> Yikes, this is why I have a vex


I thought about that before I made my purchase, and after seeing a few vex's in action I can see the big difference in ease of use. However, I decided to get the unit with the broader applications and larger range of functionability in exchange for a little more 'getting used to' time. Hey as long as you have some electronics, no matter what the manufacturer or type, you are still way ahead of the curve.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Captain Happy said:


> Yikes, this is why I have a vex


That's the main reason I don't use the Vex any more, I can't customize it to situation I'm currently fishing.

Most of those settings are one time settings when going from soft to hard water.

Once I make the transition from summer to winter, the only settings that I adjust are the sensitivity and the upper and lower depth limits.


----------



## Cedar River FinAddict (Oct 31, 2008)

Captain Happy said:


> Yikes, this is why I have a vex


I gave up on the great vex vs. x67 debate years ago....to each his own! 
But realize that it might take a conservative 30 seconds to adjust the depth settings and optimize the sensitivity and/or colorline on the x67c. This 30 seconds constitutes about 0.21% of your time spent on a 4 hour fishing trip. I bet every vex user would take the time to use this feature if it were available on their unit.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Cedar River FinAddict said:


> I gave up on the great vex vs. x67 debate years ago....to each his own!
> But realize that it might take a conservative 30 seconds to adjust the depth settings and optimize the sensitivity and/or colorline on the x67c. This 30 seconds constitutes about 0.21% of your time spent on a 4 hour fishing trip. *I bet every vex user would take the time to use this feature if it were available on their unit*.


only if we had a unit with lag.


----------



## walleye (Aug 12, 2006)

ZX

Dude, give it up. Nobody really listens to and your LAG anymore. 

:fish2:


----------



## hunter62 (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm just curious, if you don't own a Lowrance how can you be so sure it has lag? Because a pro that makes money from hawking a competitors product said so?

My Lowrance doesn't lag. I lift the lure and as I do it instantaneously rises on the screen. I don't have any problems with a vex and I don't think anyone else that has a Lowrance does either. I used a vex for many years, I just wanted to upgrade to a unit that was more functional for year round use.


----------



## Got-One (Apr 19, 2003)

Cedar River FinAddict said:


> I think once you start playing around with the chart mode you'll see the benefits.
> 
> Adjustments before you hit the ice:
> 
> ...


Ah...Hah... Made it back onto the ice (before the storm). Followed your instructions to the "T". Makes all the difference in the world. Able to see shallow fish fine.... Great post Cedar River FinAddict. Thanks again.

Oh by the way. I did catch some gills. Thick fillets in Drakes batter. YUM.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Figured I bump this for the first time users


----------

